# anyone tell me what morph this is



## candycane (May 18, 2010)




----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

looks like a carolina and amel both common giving no hidden/unknown het : victory:


----------



## candycane (May 18, 2010)

i cant get my head around this morph larc i was told the dark one was a oketee lol:2thumb:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

lol okeetee is like a carolina but have very dark black bold rings round the orange il see if i can find a pic it will be easier to tell when hes older


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Guide to Cornsnake Morphs - Ians Vivarium Cornsnakes


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The dark one is a normal - the background colour, unless it becomes much more intense as the snake grows - is not rich and deep enough orange for it to be an Okeetee (Okeetee isn't JUST about wide black borders!)


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Amel and Normal Corns - both pretty though


----------



## snakeman1995 (Nov 24, 2009)

*morphs*

the dark one is deffonatley a normal cornsnake and the other one is a reverse creamiscle.
trust me there the right morphs


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

snakeman1995 said:


> other one is a reverse creamiscle.
> trust me there the right morphs


What on earth is a "reverse creamsicle" given that "Reverse" is usually attached to "Okeetee" and is a wide-white-bordered Amelanistic ... and a "Creamsicle" isn't a corn snake, it's a hybrid Corn X Great Plains Ratsnake?

The Amel is pretty clearly in blue, but does not appear to have wide white borders (so it's not a Reverse Okeetee), and it's showing a lot of true red colouring, which doesn't show up in a Creamsicle unless it's got a LOT of corn heritage - at which point you couldn't say for sure from a photo that it's a Creamsicle unless you bred that snake yourself and know that it has a Great Plains Ratsnake great-grandparent.


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Completely agree with Ssthisto - there's no such thing as a 'reverse creamsicle' - even if somebody has managed to breed one it would still not be recognsied as a true corn morph as it's technically a hybrid. 

You have a normal (also known as a classic, carolina or wild type) and an amel (amelanistic or red albino) in the blue phase of its shed cycle. When it sheds its skin the true bright red and orange colouration will become apparant.


----------



## Tempestas (Nov 25, 2009)

snakeman1995 said:


> the dark one is deffonatley a normal cornsnake and the other one is a reverse creamiscle.
> trust me there the right morphs


* Smiles *

I have to agree with Ssthisto never heard of a reversed creamsicle.


----------

